# MESHUGGAH LIVE NEVBORN 8's



## muffgoat (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey guys i finally found some good pics of the shugg playing with there Nevborn 8's live. I personally like the look of these alot better than their ibanez's and wish they would've waited it out with Nevborn. Buuuuuut if that were the case i would not have my ibby 8 right now  so i am gonna shut up. So here you go guys, enjoy  meshuggah pics


----------



## Mr. S (Oct 24, 2007)

cool pics dude  that said i never really fancied the look of the Nevborns, that may just be me though


----------



## skinhead (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks for the pics, Curt. I preffer the RGs more than those.


----------



## muffgoat (Oct 24, 2007)

skinhead said:


> Thanks for the pics, Curt. I preffer the RGs more than those.



Your welcome mang. Yeah everyone seems to but for some reason i just really love the shape of those nevborns, that fret acces is huge


----------



## Apophis (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice pics


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 24, 2007)

does anyone think they´d be interested in selling those? cuz i´d buy one if they offered a good price 

ut really though, what was the reason they quit the whole nevborn thing? there was something about the quality of them being pretty bad, but what was it that was so bad? anyone remember?


----------



## Xarn (Oct 24, 2007)

MF_Kitten said:


> does anyone think they´d be interested in selling those? cuz i´d buy one if they offered a good price
> 
> ut really though, what was the reason they quit the whole nevborn thing? there was something about the quality of them being pretty bad, but what was it that was so bad? anyone remember?



I think they ditched the Nevborns because they couldn't hold the tuning very well.


----------



## muffgoat (Oct 24, 2007)

Well they left because the turnover time from them playing the prototypes to finding problems and suggestions to them getting the fixed or rebuilt guitar just took too long for a custom shop. I mean if your on tour you dont wanna have to wait a couple months to get a fixed guitar back, and also you can tell that ibanez was like " hey guys?..... aren't you gonna play our guitars??  8 strings eh.. any chance we can help?" and thats when freddy and marten realized that they could say "ok but only if we get to be the head of the project" which they did.


----------



## Decipher (Oct 24, 2007)

Cool pics!


----------



## Desecrated (Oct 24, 2007)

I kinda like the looks of the nevborn. It almost looks like they are ergonomically shaped.


----------



## Papa Shank (Oct 24, 2007)

I lurv the Nevborn Sleipner shape, nice pics.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 24, 2007)

I knew about Nevborns before I knew about Meshuggah using them. I remember the whole thing about them not holding their tuning, and it was a real bummer.

As I recall, the scdale lengths on the Nevborns were pretty huge, but I can't remember if they were 28" or 30". After hearing about these things going out of tune so much on tour, I pretty much forgot about ever getting one.

They sure weren't cheap, though!


----------



## Rick (Oct 24, 2007)

I like the Ibanezes better.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Oct 24, 2007)

I prefer the Nevborn shapes... need a better finish, but they're pretty obviously prototypes, made for function not style.

Still, I like the shape. I get tired of the same ol' same ol', you know?


----------



## AVH (Oct 25, 2007)

MF_Kitten said:


> does anyone think they´d be interested in selling those? cuz i´d buy one if they offered a good price


 
 
Not at the moment, believe me I've hounded Marten about this, and have gotten dibs on any guitars that he'd be interested in parting with. So if anyone from this board is ever getting any of their gear, it's me.  



muffgoat said:


> Well they left because the turnover time from them playing the prototypes to finding problems and suggestions to them getting the fixed or rebuilt guitar just took too long for a custom shop. I mean if your on tour you dont wanna have to wait a couple months to get a fixed guitar back, and also you can tell that ibanez was like " hey guys?..... aren't you gonna play our guitars??  8 strings eh.. any chance we can help?" and thats when freddy and marten realized that they could say "ok but only if we get to be the head of the project" which they did.


 
Um, not exactly, but something similar. They were already Ibanez endorsers at the time. 



Xarn said:


> I think they ditched the Nevborns because they couldn't hold the tuning very well.


 
Bingo. Nothing more to it than that really.


----------



## muffgoat (Oct 25, 2007)

Dendroaspis said:


> Um, not exactly, but something similar. They were already Ibanez endorsers at the time.


Well thats what i meant they were already endorsers so when they started playing these nevborns is when ibanez said hey, let us build you 8 string guitars


----------



## soldierkahn (Nov 1, 2007)

why the hell wouldnt they hold the tuning well if they were what you said, 28-30" scales?


----------



## Scarpie (Nov 1, 2007)

soldierkahn said:


> why the hell wouldnt they hold the tuning well if they were what you said, 28-30" scales?




there are many rumors going on as to why they stopped using nevborns, but the most popular one is that they didn't hold tuning well. but the fact is that the album NOTHING which was said to have been recorded with 8 string nevborns was actually recorded with detuned 7 strings. the nevborn prototypes weren't even available to meshuggah in time for the recording for the new album. so meshuggah claimed that the guitars weren't staying in tune and it was indeed the 7 string ibanez's that weren't staying in tune.


----------



## Ishan (Nov 1, 2007)

I guess the story is a little different for anyone: I heard they had the Nevbron 8 for Nothing but it wasn't holding its tuning so they used downtuned 7.


----------



## Ojinomoto (Nov 1, 2007)

Dendroaspis said:


> Not at the moment, believe me I've hounded Marten about this, and have gotten dibs on any guitars that he'd be interested in parting with. So if anyone from this board is ever getting any of their gear, it's me.





 How is it that you are able to talk to them?


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Nov 1, 2007)

Ishan said:


> I guess the story is a little different for anyone: I heard they had the Nevbron 8 for Nothing but it wasn't holding its tuning so they used downtuned 7.



Which IMO makes a lot more sense then the other story. Why would Fred and Marten lie about which guitars can't keep tune?


----------



## AVH (Nov 2, 2007)

Ojinomoto said:


> How is it that you are able to talk to them?


 
Just by dialing a phone, if I wish to, or if I want to go and visit him, as my wife is scandinavian as well and I'm over there every year. I've been friends with Marten since '98, we actually met first about our mutual love of venomous snakes, the guitar coincedence came after.


----------



## sakeido (Nov 2, 2007)

Dendroaspis said:


> mutual love of venomous snakes


----------



## Ojinomoto (Nov 2, 2007)

Dendroaspis said:


> Just by dialing a phone, if I wish to, or if I want to go and visit him, as my wife is scandinavian as well and I'm over there every year. I've been friends with Marten since '98, we actually met first about our mutual love of venomous snakes, the guitar coincedence came after.


 
 
You do realize you're a lucky mutha fooka, right? 

Speaking of family, do any of the band members have kids? That would be interesting. I mean, I'm not trying to get all up in their personal biz but it would be cool if they had some little meshuggettes running around playing some poyrhymic "Mary had a little lamb."


----------



## Wiz (Nov 3, 2007)

I think the singer is going to have a few veins explode in those picture and start squirting blood on the first row. The most metal thing ever.


----------



## JBroll (Nov 3, 2007)

Ishan said:


> I guess the story is a little different for anyone: I heard they had the Nevbron 8 for Nothing but it wasn't holding its tuning so they used downtuned 7.



Well, we know from the record that the downtuned 7s didn't hold...

Jeff


----------

